# What strain could this be?



## bokedoki (Mar 17, 2015)

This strain was one of 5 possible... sour diesel... kush and the other 3 unknown because it was a friend if a friend but good genetics... anyone have an idea what this is? I was thinking maybe a kush but it flowered for a while longer and and had sativa characteristics with thin leaves so now I don't think so.... I have a clone off her too.... great smoke...


----------



## Sativied (Mar 17, 2015)

Can't tell based on the pics, could be any of the many strains and hybrids out there. But, if I had to pick between the two you mentioned it's sour diesel, which you should be able to smell sooner or later.


----------



## Parsley85 (Mar 17, 2015)

Looks like you either have Cannabis Sativa, or Cannabis Indica. Could be a mix. Congrats Sir. that is indeed Marijuana!


----------



## bokedoki (Mar 17, 2015)

well yes parsley that is obvious lol I was just curious about the strain it was... here's a pic I just took its been curing...


----------



## Parsley85 (Mar 17, 2015)

No one will be able to tell you what strain it is. Looks good though!


----------



## omgkush (Mar 18, 2015)

Looks more like a Sativa to me


----------



## trychrome (Mar 21, 2015)

Looks like Blue Dream or Blueberry. Sure doesn't look like any Diesel I've seen.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Mar 25, 2015)

I was thinking blue dream with those big fan leaves. People call blue dream different names because people in california won't want it as soon as it is called blue dream. All like, "No, it's not blue dream, it's blue cheesecake!" lol.

But seriously, if you got the clone and still don't know what it is then how would others just take a guess or call it what you want. Cheers.


----------

